# Campagnolo seat clamp bolt : Ti a good idea?



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

The steel bolt on my Campy clamp has started to rust. 'Seems like some folk in Italy didn't think about using stainless bolts to prevent this and now I'm left with an ugly, corroded bolt.

I'm considering a Ti bolt for replacement. I have a few worries though. Campy recommends NOT to grease threads; in this case, is a Ti bolt likely to corrode and settle in the clamp? Besides, will it resist the recommended 10 Nm torque without problems?

I presume that replacing the steel bolt with a Ti one is a common mod. on Campy clamps, I just wanted to hear your thoughts on the matter...

Thanks!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Some thoughts.*

If your seat post fits the seat tube tightly, a Ti bolt will work. But if the seat post is a loose fit and you really need to crank the bolt down to keep the seat post from slipping, I'd stay away from the much weaker-than-steel Ti bolt. The diameter of that bolt, even if CrMo, is very small for that application.

No idea why there's a grease prohibition. But since there appears to be one, reduce specified tightening torque by 30-40% if you do use grease (as I would.) Come to think of it, perhaps that's why they say "no grease": to keep people from snapping the bolt.

Stainless generally is weaker than CrMo and weighs about as much, so it's a bad idea. Undoubtedly, the folks in Italy know that.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yes, stainless steel bolts typically have a lover yield strength and are more likely to snap under strain IIRC.


----------

